# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  यही सच है {मन्नू भंडारी }

## INDIAN_ROSE22

सामने आंगन में फैली धूप सिमटकर दीवारों पर चढ ग़ई और कन्धे पर बस्ता लटकाए नन्हे-नन्हे बच्चों के झुंड-के-झुंड दिखाई दिए, तो एकाएक ही मुझे समय का आभास हुआ। घंटा भर हो गया यहां खडे-ख़डे और संजय का अभी तक पता नहीं! झुंझलाती-सी मैं कमरे में आती हूं। कोने में रखी मेज पर किताबें बिखरी पडी हैं, कुछ खुली, कुछ बन्द। एक क्षण मैं उन्हें देखती रहती हूं, फिर निरूद्देश्य-सी कपडोंं की अलमारी खोलकर सरसरी-सी नजर से कपडे देखती हूं। सब बिखरे पडे हैं। इतनी देर यों ही व्यर्थ खडी रही; इन्हें ही ठीक कर लेती। पर मन नहीं करता और फिर बन्द कर देती हूं।
नहीं आना था तो व्यर्थ ही मुझे समय क्यों दिया? फिर यह कोई आज ही की बात है! हमेशा संजय अपने बताए हुए समय से घंटे-दो घंटे देरी करके आता है, और मैं हूं कि उसी क्षण से प्रतीक्षा करने लगती हूं। उसके बाद लाख कोशिश करके भी तो किसी काम में अपना मन नहीं लगा पाती। वह क्यों नहीं समझता कि मेरा समय बहुत अमूल्य है; थीसिस पूरी करने के लिए अब मुझे अपना सारा समय पढाई में ही लगाना चाहिए। पर यह बात उसे कैसे समझाऊं!
मेज पर बैठकर मैं फिर पढने का उपक्रम करने लगती हूं, पर मन है कि लगता ही नहीं। पर्दे के जरा-से हिलने से दिल की धडक़न बढ ज़ाती है और बार-बार नजर घडी क़े सरकते हुए कांटों पर दौड ज़ाती है। हर समय यही लगता है, वह आया! वह आया!
तभी मेहता साहब की पांच साल की छोटी बच्ची झिझकती-सी कमरे में आती है,
''आंटी, हमें कहानी सुनाओगी?''
''नहीं, अभी नहीं, पीछे आना!'' मैं रूखाई से जवाब देती हूं। वह भाग जाती है। ये मिसेज मेहता भी एक ही हैं! यों तो महीनों शायद मेरी सूरत नहीं देखतीं; पर बच्ची को जब-तब मेरा सिर खाने को भेज देती हैं। मेहता साहब तो फिर भी कभी-कभी आठ-दस दिन में खैरियत पूछ ही लेते हैं, पर वे तो बेहद अकडू मालूम होती हैं। अच्छा ही है, ज्यादा दिलचस्पी दिखाती तो क्या मैं इतनी आजादी से घूम-फिर सकती थी?
खट-खट-खट वही परिचित पद-ध्वनि! तो आ गया संजय। मैं बरबस ही अपना सारा ध्यान पुस्तक में केंन्द्रित कर लेती हूं। रजनीगन्धा के ढेर-सारे फूल लिए संजय मुस्कुराता-सा दरवाजे पर खडा है। मैं देखती हूं, पर मुस्कुराकर स्वागत नहीं करती। हंसता हुआ वह आगे बढता है और फूलों को मेज पर पटककर, पीछे से मेरे दोनों कन्धे दबाता हुआ पूछता है, ''बहुत नाराज हो?''
रजनीगन्धा की महक से जैसे सारा कमरा महकने लगता है।
''मुझे क्या करना है नाराज होकर?'' रूखाई से मैं कहती हूं। वह कुर्सी सहित मुझे घुमाकर अपने सामने कर लेता है, और बडे दुलार के साथ ठोडी उठाकर कहता, ''तुम्हीं बताओ क्या करता? क्वालिटी में दोस्तों के बीच फंसा था। बहुत कोशिश करके भी उठ नहीं पाया। सबको नाराज क़रके आना अच्छा भी नहीं लगता।''
इच्छा होती है, कह दूं- ''तुम्हें दोस्तों का खयाल है, उनके बुरा मानने की चिन्ता है, बस मेरी ही नहीं!'' पर कुछ कह नहीं पाती, एकटक उसके चेहरे की ओर देखती रहती हूं उसके सांवले चेहरे पर पसीने की बूंदें चमक रही हैं। कोई और समय होता तो मैंने अपने आंचल से इन्हें पोंछ दिया होता, पर आज नहीं। वह मन्द-मन्द मुस्कुरा रहा है, उसकी आंखें क्षमा-याचना कर रही हैं, पर मैं क्या करूं? तभी वह अपनी आदत के अनुसार कुर्सी के हत्थे पर बैठकर मेरे गाल सहलाने लगता है। मुझे उसकी इसी बात पर गुस्सा आता है। हमेशा इसी तरह करेगा और फिर दुनिया-भर का लाड-दुलार दिखलाएगा। वह जानता जो है कि इसके आगे मेरा क्रोध टिक नहीं पाता। फिर उठकर वह फूलदान के पुराने फूल फेंक देता है, और नए फूल लगाता है। फूल सजाने में वह कितना कुशल है! एक बार मैंने यों ही कह दिया था कि मुझे रजनीगन्धा के फूल बडे पसन्द हैं, तो उसने नियम ही बना लिया कि हर चौथे दिन ढेर-सारे फूल लाकर मेरे कमरे में लगा देता है। और अब तो मुझे भी ऐसी आदत हो गई है कि एक दिन भी कमरे में फूल न रहें तो न पढने में मन लगता है, न सोने में। ये फूल जैसे संजय की उपस्थिति का आभास देते रहते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

थोडी देर बाद हम घूमने निकल जाते हैं। एकाएक ही मुझे इरा के पत्र की बात याद आती है। जो बात सुनने के लिए में सवेरे से ही आतुर थी, इस गुस्सेबाजी में जाने कैसे उसे ही भूल गई!
''सुनो, इरा ने लिखा है कि किसी दिन भी मेरे पास इंटरव्यू का बुलावा आ सकता है, मुझे तैयार रहना चाहिए।''
''कहां, कलकत्ता से?'' कुछ याद करते हुए संजय पूछता है, और फिर एकाएक ही उछल पडता है, ''यदि तुम्हें वह जॉब मिल जाए तो मजा आ जाए, दीपा, मजा आ जाए!''
हम सडक़ पर हैं, नहीं तो अवश्य ही उसने आवेश में आकर कोई हरकत कर डाली होती। जाने क्यों, मुझे उसका इस प्रकार प्रसन्न होना अच्छा नहीं लगता। क्या वह चाहता है कि मैं कलकत्ता चली जाऊं, उससे दूर?
तभी सुनाई देता है, ''तुम्हें यह जॉब मिल जाए तो मैं भी अपना तबादला कलकत्ता ही करवा लूं, हेड अॉफिस में। यहां की रोज क़ी किच-किच से तो मेरा मन ऊब गया है। कितनी ही बार सोचा कि तबादले की कोशिश करूं, पर तुम्हारे खयाल ने हमेशा मुझे बांध लिया। ऑफिस में शान्ति हो जाएगी, पर मेरी शामें कितनी वीरान हो जाएंगी!''
उसके स्वर की आर्द्रता ने मुझे छू लिया। एकाएक ही मुझे लगने लगा कि रात बडी सुहावनी हो चली है।
हम दूर निकलकर अपनी प्रिय टेकरी पर जाकर बैठ जाते हैं। दूर-दूर तक हल्की-सी चांदनी फैली हुई है और शहर की तरह यहां का वातावरण धुएं से भरा हुआ नहीं है। वह दोनों पैर फैलाकर बैठ जाता है और घंटों मुझे अपने ऑफिस के झगडे क़ी बात सुनाता है और फिर कलकत्ता जाकर साथ जीवन बिताने की योजनाएं बनाता है। मैं कुछ नहीं बोलती, बस एकटक उसे देखती हूं, देखती रहती हूं।
जब वह चुप हो जाता है तो बोलती हूं, ''मुझे तो इंटरव्यू में जाते हुए बडा डर लगता है। पता नहीं, कैसे-क्या पूछते होंगे! मेरे लिए तो यह पहला ही मौका है।''
वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पडता है।
''तुम भी एक ही मूर्ख हो! घर से दूर, यहां कमरा लेकर अकेली रहती हो, रिसर्च कर रही हो, दुनिया-भर में घूमती-फिरती हो और इंटरव्यू के नाम से डर लगता है। क्यों?'' और गाल पर हल्की-सी चपत जमा देता है। फिर समझाता हुआ कहता है, ''और देखो, आजकल ये इंटरव्यू आदि तो सब दिखावा-मात्र होते हैं। वहां किसी जान-पहचान वाले से इन्फ्लुएंस डलवाना जाकर!''
''पर कलकत्ता तो मेरे लिए एकदम नई जगह है। वहां इरा को छोडक़र मैं किसी को जानती भी नहीं। अब उन लोगों की कोई जान-पहचान हो तो बात दूसरी है,'' असहाय-सी मैं कहती हूं।
''और किसी को नहीं जानतीं?'' फिर मेरे चेहरे पर नजरें गडाकर पूछता है, ''निशीथ भी तो वहीं है?''
''होगा, मुझे क्या करना है उससे?'' मैं एकदम ही भन्नाकर जवाब देती हूं। पता नहीं क्यों, मुझे लग ही रहा था कि अब वह यही बात कहेगा।
''कुछ नहीं करना?'' वह छेडने के लहजे में कहता है।
और मैं भभक पडती हूं, ''देखो संजय, मैं हजार बार तुमसे कह चुकी हूं कि उसे लेकर मुझसे मजाक मत किया करो! मुझे इस तरह का मजाक जरा भी पसन्द नहीं है!''
वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पडता है, पर मेरा तो मूड ही खराब हो जाता है।
हम लौट पडते हैं। वह मुझे खुश करने के इरादे से मेरे कन्धे पर हाथ रख देता है। मैं झपटकर हाथ हटा देती हूं, ''क्या कर रहे हो? कोई देख लेगा तो क्या कहेगा?''
''कौन है यहां जो देख लेगा? और देख लेगा तो देख ले, आप ही कुढेग़ा।''
''नहीं, हमें पसन्द नहीं हैं यह बेशर्मी!'' और सच ही मुझे रास्ते में ऐसी हरकतें पसन्द नहीं हैं चाहे रास्ता निर्जन ही क्यों न हो; पर है तो रास्ता ही; फिर कानपुर जैसी जगह।
कमरे में लौटकर मैं उसे बैठने को कहती हूं; पर वह बैठता नहीं; बस, बांहों में भरकर एक बार चूम लेता है। यह भी जैसे उसका रोज क़ा नियम है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वह चला जाता है। मैं बाहर बालकनी में निकलकर उसे देखती रहती हूं। उसका आकार छोटा होते-होते सडक़ के मोड पर जाकर लुप्त हो जाता है। मैं उधर ही देखती रहती हूं - निरूद्देश्य-सी खोई-खोई-सी। फिर आकर पढने बैठ जाती हूं।
रात में सोती हूं तो देर तक मेरी आंखें मेज पर लगे रजनीगन्धा के फूलों को ही निहारती रहती हैं। जाने क्यों, अक्सर मुझे भ्रम हो जाता है कि ये फूल नहीं हैं, मानो संजय की अनेकानेक आंखें हैं, जो मुझे देख रही हैं, सहला रही हैं, दुलरा रही हैं। और अपने को यों असंख्य आंखों से निरन्तर देखे जाने की कल्पना से ही मैं लजा जाती हूं।
मैंने संजय को भी एक बार यह बात बताई थी, तो वह खूब हंसा था और फिर मेरे गालों को सहलाते हुए उसने कहा था कि मैं पागल हूं, निरी मूर्खा हूं!
कौन जाने, शायद उसका कहना ही ठीक हो, शायद मैं पागल ही होऊं!
कानपुर
मैं जानती हूं, संजय का मन निशीथ को लेकर जब-तब सशंकित हो उठता है; पर मैं उसे कैसे विश्वास दिलाऊं कि मैं निशीथ से नफरत करती हूं, उसकी याद-मात्र से मेरा मन घृणा से भर उठता है। फिर अठारह वर्ष की आयु में किया हुआ प्यार भी कोई प्यार होता है भला! निरा बचपन होता है, महज पागलपन! उसमें आवेश रहता है पर स्थायित्व नहीं, गति रहती है पर गहराई नहीं। जिस वेग से वह आरम्भ होता है, जरा-सा झटका लगने पर उसी वेग से टूट भी जाता है। और उसके बाद आहों, आंसुओं और सिसकियों का एक दौर, सारी दुनिया की निस्सारता और आत्महत्या करने के अनेकानेक संकल्प और फिर एक तीखी घृणा। जैसे ही जीवन को दूसरा आधार मिल जाता है, उन सबको भूलने में एक दिन भी नहीं लगता। फिर तो वह सब ऐसी बेवकूफी लगती है, जिस पर बैठकर घंटों हंसने की तबीयत होती है। तब एकाएक ही इस बात का अहसास होता है कि ये सारे आंसूं, ये सारी आहें उस प्रेमी के लिए नहीं थीं, वरन् जीवन की उस रिक्तता और शून्यता के लिए थीं, जिसने जीवन को नीरस बनाकर बोझिल कर दिया था।
तभी तो संजय को पाते ही मैं निशीथ को भूल गई। मेरे आंसू हंसी में बदल गए और आहों की जगह किलकारियां गूंजने लगीं। पर संजय है कि जब-तब निशीथ की बात को लेकर व्यर्थ ही खिन्न-सा हो उठता है। मेरे कुछ कहने पर वह खिलखिला अवश्य पडता है; पर मैं जानती हूं, वह पूर्ण रूप से आश्वस्त नहीं है।
उसे कैसे बताऊं कि मेरे प्यार का, मेरी कोमल भावनाओं का, भविष्य की मेरी अनेकानेक योजनाओं का एकमात्र केन्द्र संजय ही है। यह बात दूसरी है कि चांदनी रात में, किसी निर्जन स्थान में, पेड-तले बैठकर भी मैं अपनी थीसिस की बात करती हूं या वह अपने ऑफिस की, मित्रों की बातें करता है, या हम किसी और विषय पर बात करने लगते हैं पर इस सबका यह मतलब तो नहीं कि हम प्रेम नहीं करते! वह क्यों नहीं समझता कि आज हमारी भावुकता यथार्थ में बदल गई हैं, सपनों की जगह हम वास्तविकता में जीते हैं! हमारे प्रेम को परिपक्वता मिल गई हैं, जिसका आधार पाकर वह अधिक गहरा हो गया है, स्थायी हो गया है।
पर संजय को कैसे समझाऊं यह सब? कैसे उसे समझाऊं कि निशीथ ने मेरा अपमान किया है, ऐसा अपमान, जिसकी कचोट से मैं आज भी तिलमिला जाती हूं। सम्बन्ध तोडने से पहले एक बार तो उसने मुझे बताया होता कि आखिर मैंने ऐसा कौन-सा अपराध कर डाला था, जिसके कारण उसने मुझे इतना कठोर दंड दे डाला? सारी दुनिया की भर्त्सना, तिरस्कार, परिहास और दया का विष मुझे पीना पडा। विश्वासघाती! नीच कहीं का! और संजय सोचता है कि आज भी मेरे मन में उसके लिए कोई कोमल स्थान है! छिः! मैं उससे नफरत करती हूं! और सच पूछो तो अपने को भाग्यशालिनी समझती हूं कि मैं एक ऐसे व्यक्ति के चंगुल में फंसने से बच गई, जिसके लिए प्रेम महज एक खिलवाड है।
संजय, यह तो सोचो कि यदि ऐसी कोई भी बात होती, तो क्या मैं तुम्हारे आगे, तुम्हारी हर उचित-अनुचित चेष्टा के आगे, यों आत्मसमर्पण करती? तुम्हारे चुम्बनों और आलिंगनों में अपने को यों बिखरने देती? जानते हो, विवाह से पहले कोई भी लडक़ी किसी को इन सबका अधिकार नहीं देती। पर मैंने दिया। क्या केवल इसीलिए नहीं कि मैं तुम्हें प्यार करती हूं, बहुत-बहुत प्यार करती हूं? विश्वास करो संजय, तुम्हारा-मेरा प्यार ही सच है। निशीथ का प्यार तो मात्र छल था, भ्रम था, झूठ था।
कानपुर
परसों मुझे कलकत्ता जाना है। बडा डर लग रहा है। कैसे क्या होगा? मान लो, इंटरव्यू में बहुत नर्वस हो गई, तो? संजय को कह रही हूं कि वह भी साथ चले; पर उसे ऑफिस से छुट्टी नहीं मिल सकती। एक तो नया शहर, फिर इंटरव्यू! अपना कोई साथ होता तो बडा सहारा मिल जाता। मैं कमरा लेकर अकेली रहती हूं यों अकेली घूम-फिर भी लेती हूं तो संजय सोचता है, मुझमें बडी हिम्मत है, पर सच, बडा डर लग रहा है।
बार-बार मैं यह मान लेती हूं कि मुझे नौकरी मिल गई है और मैं संजय के साथ वहां रहने लगी हूं। कितनी सुन्दर कल्पना है, कितनी मादक! पर इंटरव्यू का भय मादकता से भरे इस स्वप्नजाल को छिन्न-भिन्न कर देता है ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

काश, संजय भी किसी तरह मेरे साथ चल पाता!
कलकत्ता
गाडी ज़ब हावडा स्टेशन के प्लेटफॉर्म पर प्रवेश करती है तो जाने कैसी विचित्र आशंका, विचित्र-से भय से मेरा मन भर जाता है। प्लेटफॉर्म पर खडे असंख्य नर-नारियों में मैं इरा को ढूंढती हूं। वह कहीं दिखाई नहीं देती। नीचे उतरने के बजाय खिडक़ी में से ही दूर-दूर तक नजरें दौडाती हूं। आखिर एक कुली को बुलाकर, अपना छोटा-सा सूटकेस और बिस्तर उतारने का आदेश दे, मैं नीचे उतर पडती हूं। उस भीड क़ो देखकर मेरी दहशत जैसे और बढ ज़ाती है। तभी किसी के हाथ के स्पर्श से मैं बुरी तरह चौंक जाती हूं। पीछे देखती हूं तो इरा खडी है।
रूमाल से चेहरे का पसीना पोंछते हुए कहती हूं, ''ओफ! तुझे न देखकर मैं घबरा रही थी कि तुम्हारे घर भी कैसे पहुंचूंगी!''
बाहर आकर हम टैक्सी में बैठते हैं। अभी तक मैं स्वस्थ नहीं हो पाई हूं। जैसे ही हावडा-पुल पर गाडी पहुंचती है, हुगली के जल को स्पर्श करती हुई ठंडी हवाएं तन-मन को एक ताजग़ी से भर देती हैं। इरा मुझे इस पुल की विशेषता बताती है और मैं विस्मित-सी उस पुल को देखती हूं, दूर-दूर तक फैले हुगली के विस्तार को देखती हूं, उसकी छाती पर खडी और विहार करती अनेक नौकाओं को देखती हूं, बडे-बडे ज़हाजों को देखती हूं
उसके बाद बहुत ही भीड-भरी सडक़ों पर हमारी टैक्सी रूकती-रूकती चलती है। ऊंची-ऊंची इमारतों और चारों ओर के वातावरण से कुछ विचित्र-सी विराटता का आभास होता है, और इस सबके बीच जैसे मैं अपने को बडा खोया-खोया-सा महसूस करती हूं। कहां पटना और कानपुर और कहां यह कलकत्ता! मैंने तो आज तक कभी बहुत बडे शहर देखे ही नहीं!
सारी भीड क़ो चीरकर हम रैड रोड पर आ जाते हैं। चौडी शान्त सडक़। मेरे दोनों ओर लम्बे-चौडे ख़ुले मैदान।
''क्यों इरा, कौन-कौन लोग होंगे इंटरव्यू में? मुझे तो बडा डर लग रहा है।''
''अरे, सब ठीक हो जाएगा! तू और डर? हम जैसे डरें तो कोई बात भी है। जिसने अपना सारा कैरियर अपने-आप बनाया, वह भला इंटरव्यू में डरे! फिर कुछ देर ठहरकर कहती है, ''अच्छा, भैया-भाभी तो पटना ही होंगे? जाती है कभी उनके पास भी या नहीं?''
''कानपुर आने के बाद एक बार गई थी। कभी-कभी यों ही पत्र लिख देती हूं।''
''भई कमाल के लोग हैं! बहन को भी नहीं निभा सके!''
मुझे यह प्रसंग कतई पसन्द नहीं। मैं नहीं चाहती कि कोई इस विषय पर बात करे। मैं मौन ही रहती हूं।
इरा का छोटा-सा घर है, सुन्दर ढंग से सजाया हुआ। उसके पति के दौरे पर जाने की बात सुनकर पहले तो मुझे अफसोस हुआ था; वे होते तो कुछ मदद ही करते! पर फिर एकाएक लगा कि उनकी अनुपस्थिति में मैं शायद अधिक स्वतन्त्रता का अनुभव कर सकूं। उनका बच्चा भी बडा प्यारा है।
शाम को इरा मुझे कॉफी-हाउस ले जाती है। अचानक मुझे वहां निशीथ दिखाई देता है। मैं सकपकाकर नजर घुमा लेती हूं। पर वह हमारी मेज पर ही आ पहुंचता है। विवश होकर मुझे उधर देखना पडता है, नमस्कार भी करना पडता है; इरा का परिचय भी करवाना पडता है। इरा पास की कुर्सी पर बैठने का निमन्त्रण दे देती है। मुझे लगता है, मेरी सांस रूक जाएगी।
''कब आईं?''
''आज सवेरे ही।''
''अभी ठहरोगी? ठहरी कहां हो?''
जवाब इरा देती है। मैं देख रही हूं, निशीथ बहुत बदल गया है। उसने कवियों की तरह बाल बढा लिए हैं। यह क्या शौक चर्राया? उसका रंग स्याह पड ग़या है। वह दुबला भी हो गया है।
विशेष बातचीत नहीं होती और हम लोग उठ पडते हैं। इरा को मुन्नू की चिन्ता सता रही थी, और मैं स्वयं भी घर पहुंचने को उतावली हो रही थी। कॉफी-हाउस से धर्मतल्ला तक वह पैदल चलता हुआ हमारे साथ आता है। इरा उससे बात कर रही है, मानो वह इरा का ही मित्र हो! इरा अपना पता समझा देती है और वह दूसरे दिन नौ बजे आने का वायदा करके चला जाता है।
पूरे तीन साल बाद निशीथ का यों मिलना! न चाहकर भी जैसे सारा अतीत आंखों के सामने खुल जाता है। बहुत दुबला हो गया है निशीथ! लगता है, जैसे मन में कहीं कोई गहरी पीडा छिपाए बैठा है।
मुझसे अलग होने का दुःख तो नहीं साल रहा है इसे?
कल्पना चाहे कितनी भी मधुर क्यों न हो, एक तृप्ति-युक्त आनन्द देनेवाली क्यों न हो; पर मैं जानती हूं, यह झूठ है। यदि ऐसा ही था तो कौन उसे कहने गया था कि तुम इस सम्बन्ध को तोड दो? उसने अपनी इच्छा से ही तो यह सब किया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एकाएक ही मेरा मन कटु हो उठता है। यही तो है वह व्यक्ति जिसने मुझे अपमानित करके सारी दुनिया के सामने छोड दिया था, महज उपहास का पात्र बनाकर! ओह, क्यों नहीं मैंने उसे पहचानने से इनकार कर दिया? जब वह मेज क़े पास आकर खडा हुआ, तो क्यों नहीं मैंने कह दिया कि माफ कीजिए, मैं आपको पहचानती नहीं? जरा उसका खिसियाना तो देखती! वह कल भी आएगा। मुझे उसे साफ-साफ मना कर देना चाहिए था कि मैं उसकी सूरत भी नहीं देखना चाहती, मैं उससे नफरत करती हूं!
अच्छा है, आए कल! मैं उसे बता दूंगी कि जल्दी ही मैं संजय से विवाह करनेवाली हूं। यह भी बता दूंगी कि मैं पिछला सब कुछ भूल चुकी हूं। यह भी बता दूंगी कि मैं उससे घृणा करती हूं और उसे जिन्दगी में कभी माफ नहीं कर सकती
यह सब सोचने के साथ-साथ जाने क्यों, मेरे मन में यह बात भी उठ रही थी कि तीन साल हो गए, अभी तक निशीथ ने विवाह क्यों नहीं किया? करे न करे, मुझे क्या ?
क्या वह आज भी मुझसे कुछ उम्मीद रखता है? हूं! मूर्ख कहीं का!
संजय! मैंने तुमसे कितना कहा था कि तुम मेरे साथ चलो; पर तुम नहीं आए। इस समय जबकि मुझे तुम्हारी इतनी-इतनी याद आ रही है, बताओ, मैं क्या करूं?
कलकत्ता
नौकरी पाना इतना मुश्किल है, इसका मुझे गुमान तक नहीं था। इरा कहती है कि डेढ सौ की नौकरी के लिए खुद मिनिस्टर तक सिफारिश करने पहुंच जाते हैं, फिर यह तो तीन सौ का जॉब है। निशीथ सवेरे से शाम तक इसी चक्कर में भटका है, यहां तक कि उसने अपने ऑफिस से भी छुट्टी ले ली है। वह क्यों मेरे काम में इतनी दिलचस्पी ले रहा है? उसका परिचय बडे-बडे लोगों से है और वह कहता है कि जैसे भी होगा, वह काम मुझे दिलाकर ही मानेगा। पर आखिर क्यों?
कल मैंने सोचा था कि अपने व्यवहार की रूखाई से मैं स्पष्ट कर दूंगी कि अब वह मेरे पास न आए। पौने नौ बजे के करीब, जब मैं अपने टूटे हुए बाल फेंकने खिडक़ी पर गई, तो देखा, घर से थोडी दूर पर निशीथ टहल रहा है। वही लम्बे बाल, कुरता-पाजामा। तो वह समय से पहले ही आ गया! संजय होता तो ग्यारह के पहले नहीं पहुंचता, समय पर पहुंचना तो वह जानता ही नहीं।
उसे यों चक्कर काटते देख मेरा मन जाने कैसा हो आया। और जब वह आया तो मैं चाहकर भी कटु नहीं हो सकी। मैंने उसे कलकत्ता आने का मकसद बताया, तो लगा कि वह बडा प्रसन्न हुआ। वहीं बैठे-बैठे फोन करके उसने इस नौकरी के सम्बन्ध में सारी जानकारी प्राप्त कर ली, कैसे क्या करना होगा, उसकी योजना भी बना डाली; बैठे-बैठे फोन से ऑफिस को सूचना भी दे दी कि आज वह ऑफिस नहीं आएगा।
विवित्र स्थिति मेरी हो रही थी। उसके इस अपनत्व-भरे व्यवहार को मैं स्वीकार भी नहीं कर पाती थी, नकार भी नहीं पाती थी। सारा दिन मैं उसके साथ घूमती रही; पर काम की बात के अतिरिक्त उसने एक भी बात नहीं की। मैंने कई बार चाहा कि संजय की बात बता दूं;
पर बता नहीं सकी। सोचा, कहीं वह सुनकर यह दिलचस्पी लेना कम न कर दे। उसके आज-भर के प्रयत्नों से ही मुझे काफी उम्मीद हो चली थी। यह नौकरी मेरे लिए कितनी आवश्यक है, मिल जाए तो संजय कितना प्रसन्न होगा, हमारे विवाहित जीवन के आरम्भिक दिन कितने सुख में बीतेंगे!
शाम को हम घर लौटते हैं। मैं उसे बैठने को कहती हूं; पर वह बैठता नहीं, बस खडा ही रहता है। उसके चौडे ललाट पर पसीने की बूंदें चमक रही हैं। एकाएक ही मुझे लगता है, इस समय संजय होता, तो? मैं अपने आंचल से उसका पसीना पोंछ देती, और वह क्या बिना बाहों में भरे, बिना प्यार किए यों ही चला जाता?
''अच्छा, तो चलता हूं।''
यन्त्रचलित-से मेरे हाथ जुड ज़ाते हैं, वह लौट पडता है और मैं ठगी-सी देखती रहती हूं।
सोते समय मेरी आदत है कि संजय के लाए हुए फूलों को निहारती रहती हूं। यहां वे फूल नहीं हैं तो बडा सूना-सूना सा लग रहा है।
पता नहीं संजय, तुम इस समय क्या कर रहे हो! तीन दिन हो गए, किसी ने बांहों में भरकर प्यार तक नहीं किया।
कलकत्ता
आज सवेरे मेरा इंटरव्यू हो गया है। मैं शायद बहुत नर्वस हो गई थी और जैसे उत्तर मुझे देने चाहिए, वैसे नहीं दे पाई। पर निशीथ ने आकर बताया कि मेरा चुना जाना करीब-करीब तय हो गया है। मैं जानती हूं, यह सब निशीथ की वजह से ही हुआ।
ढलते सूरज की धूप निशीथ के बाएं गाल पर पड रही थी और सामने बैठा निशीथ इतने दिन बाद एक बार फिर मुझे बडा प्यारा-सा लगा।
मैंने देखा, मुझसे ज्यादा वह प्रसन्न है। वह कभी किसी का अहसान नहीं लेता; पर मेरी खातिर उसने न जाने कितने लोगों को अहसान लिया। आखिर क्यों? क्या वह चाहता है कि मैं कलकत्ता आकर रहूं उसके साथ, उसके पास? एक अजीब-सी पुलक से मेरा तन-मन सिहर उठता है। वह ऐसा क्यों चाहता है? उसका ऐसा चाहना बहुत गलत है, बहुत अनुचित है! मैं अपने मन को समझाती हूं, ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है, शायद वह केवल मेरे प्रति किए गए अन्याय का प्रतिकार करने के लिए यह सब कर रहा है! पर क्या वह समझता है कि उसकी मदद से नौकरी पाकर मैं उसे क्षमा कर दूंगी, या जो कुछ उसने किया है, उसे भूल जाऊंगी? असम्भव! मैं कल ही उसे संजय की बात बता दूंगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

''आज तो इस खुशी में पार्टी हो जाए!''
काम की बात के अलावा यह पहला वाक्य मैं उसके मुंह से सुनती हूं, मैं इरा की ओर देखती हूं। वह प्रस्ताव का समर्थन करके भी मुन्नू की तबीयत का बहाना लेकर अपने को काट लेती है। अकेले जाना मुझे कुछ अटपटा-सा लगता है। अभी तक तो काम का बहाना लेकर घूम रही थी, पर अब? फिर भी मैं मना नहीं कर पाती। अन्दर जाकर तैयार होती हूं। मुझे याद आता है, निशीथ को नीला रंग बहुत पसन्द था, मैं नीली साडी ही पहनती हूं। बडे चाव और सतर्कता से अपना प्रसाधन करती हूं, और बार-बार अपने को टोकती जाती हूं - किसको रिझाने के लिए यह सब हो रहा है? क्या यह निरा पागलपन नहीं है?
सीढियों पर निशीथ हल्की-सी मुस्कुराहट के साथ कहता है, ''इस साडी में तुम बहुत सुन्दर लग रही हो।''
मेरा चेहरा तमतमा जाता है; कनपटियां सुर्ख हो जाती हैं। मैं चुपचाप ही इस वाक्य के लिए तैयार नहीं थी। यह सदा चुप रहनेवाला निशीथ बोला भी तो ऐसी बात।
मुझे ऐसी बातें सुनने की जरा भी आदत नहीं है। संजय न कभी मेरे कपडोंं पर ध्यान देता है, न ऐसी बातें करता है, जब कि उसे पूरा अधिकार है। और यह बिना अधिकार ऐसी बातें करे?
पर जाने क्या है कि मैं उस पर नाराज नहीं हो पाती हूं; बल्कि एक पुलकमय सिहरन महसूस करती हूं। सच, संजय के मुंह से ऐसा वाक्य सुनने को मेरा मन तरसता रहता है, पर उसने कभी ऐसी बात नहीं की। पिछले ढाई साल से मैं संजय के साथ रह रही हूं। रोज ही शाम को हम घूमने जाते हैं। कितनी ही बार मैंने श्रृंगार किया, अच्छे कपडे पहने, पर प्रशंसा का एक शब्द भी उसके मुंह से नहीं सुना। इन बातों पर उसका ध्यान ही नहीं जाता; यह देखकर भी जैसे यह सब नहीं देख पाता। इस वाक्य को सुनने के लिए तरसता हुआ मेरा मन जैसे रस से नहा जाता है। पर निशीथ ने यह बात क्यों कही? उसे क्या अधिकार है?
क्या सचमुच ही उसे अधिकार नहीं है? नहीं है?
जाने कैसी मजबूरी है, कैसी विवशता है कि मैं इस बात का जवाब नहीं दे पाती हूं। निश्चयात्मक दृढता से नहीं कह पाती कि साथ चलते इस व्यक्ति को सचमुच ही मेरे विषय में ऐसी अवांछित बात कहने का कोई अधिकार नहीं है।
हम दोनों टैक्सी में बैठते हैं। मैं सोचती हूं, आज मैं इसे संजय की बात बता दूंगी।
''स्काई-रूम!'' निशीथ टैक्सीवाले को आदेश देता है।
'टुन की घंटी के साथ मीटर डाउन होता है और टैक्सी हवा से बातें करने लगती है। निशीथ बहुत सतर्कता से कोने में बैठा है, बीच में इतनी जगह छोडक़र कि यदि हिचकोला खाकर भी टैक्सी रूके, तो हमारा स्पर्श न हो। हवा के झोंके से मेरी रेशमी साडी क़ा पल्लू उसके समूचे बदन को स्पर्श करता हुआ उसकी गोदी में पडक़र फरफराता है। वह उसे हटाता नहीं है। मुझे लगता है, यह रेशमी, सुवासित पल्लू उसके तन-मन को रस से भिगो रहा है, यह स्पर्श उसे पुलकित कर रहा है, मैं विजय के अकथनीय आह्लाद से भर जाती हूं।
आज भी मैं संजय की बात नहीं कह पाती। चाहकर भी नहीं कह पाती। अपनी इस विवशता पर मुझे खीज भी आती है, पर मेरा मुंह है कि खुलता ही नहीं। मुझे लगता है कि मैं जैसे कोई बहुत बडा अपराध कर रही होऊं; पर फिर भी मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकी।
यह निशीथ कुछ बोलता क्यों नहीं? उसका यों कोने में दुबककर निर्विकार भाव से बैठे रहना मुझे कतई अच्छा नहीं लगता। एकाएक ही मुझे संजय की याद आने लगती है। इस समय वह यहां होता तो उसका हाथ मेरी कमर में लिपटा होता! यों सडक़ पर ऐसी हरकतें मुझे स्वयं पसन्द नहीं; पर जाने क्यों, किसी की बाहों की लपेट के लिए मेरा मन ललक उठता है। मैं जानती हूं कि जब निशीथ बगल में बैठा हो, उस समय ऐसी इच्छा करना,
या ऐसी बात सोचना भी कितना अनुचित है। पर मैं क्या करूं? जितनी द्रुतगति से टैक्सी चली जा रही है, मुझे लगता है, उतनी ही द्रुतगति से मैं भी बही जा रही हूं, अनुचित, अवांछित दिशाओं की ओर।
टैक्सी झटका खाकर रूकती है तो मेरी चेतना लौटती है। मैं जल्दी से दाहिनी ओर का फाटक खोलकर कुछ इस हडबडी से नीचे उतर पडती हूं; मानो अन्दर निशीथ मेरे साथ कोई बदतमीजी कर रहा हो।
''अजी, इधर से उतरना चाहिए कभी?'' टैक्सीवाला कहता है मुझे अपनी गलती का भान होता है। उधर निशीथ खडा है, इधर मैं, बीच में टैक्सी!
पैसे लेकर टैक्सी चली जाती है तो हम दोनों एक-दूसरे के आमने-सामने हो जाते हैं। एकाएक ही मुझे खयाल आता है कि टैक्सी के पैसे तो मुझे ही देने चाहिए थे। पर अब क्या हो सकता था! चुपचाप हम दोनों अन्दर जाते हैं। आस-पास बहुत कुछ है, चहल-पहल, रौशनी, रौनक। पर मेरे लिए जैसे सबका अस्तित्व ही मिट जाता है। मैं अपने को सबकी नजरों से ऐसे बचाकर चलती हूं, मानो मैंने कोई अपराध कर डाला हो, और कोई मुझे पकड न ले।
क्या सचमुच ही मुझसे कोई अपराध हो गया है?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आमने-सामने हम दोनों बैठ जाते हैं। मैं होस्ट हूं, फिर भी उसका पार्ट वही अदा कर रहा है। वही ऑर्डर देता है। बाहर की हलचल और उससे अधिक मन की हलचल में मैं अपने को खोया-खोया-सा महसूस करती हूं।
हम दोनों के सामने बैरा कोल्ड-कॉफी के गिलास और खाने का कुछ सामान रख जाता है। मुझे बार-बार लगता है कि निशीथ कुछ कहना चाह रहा है। मैं उसके होंठों की धडक़न तक महसूस करती हूं। वह जल्दी से कॉफी का स्ट्रॉ मुंह से लगा लेता है।
मूर्ख कहीं का! वह सोचता है, मैं बेवकूफ हूं। मैं अच्छी तरह जानती हूं कि इस समय वह क्या सोच रहा है।
तीन दिन साथ रहकर भी हमने उस प्रसंग को नहीं छेडा। शायद नौकरी की बात ही हमारे दिमागों पर छाई हुई थी। पर आज आज अवश्य ही वह बात आएगी! न आए, यह कितना अस्वाभाविक है! पर नहीं, स्वाभाविक शायद यही है। तीन साल पहले जो अध्याय सदा के लिए बन्द हो गया, उसे उलटकर देखने का साहस शायद हम दोनों में से किसी में नहीं है। जो सम्बन्ध टूट गए, टूट गए। अब उन पर कौन बात करे? मैं तो कभी नहीं करूंगी। पर उसे तो करना चाहिए। तोडा उसने था, बात भी वही आरम्भ करे। मैं क्यों करूं, और मुझे क्या पडी है? मैं तो जल्दी ही संजय से विवाह करनेवाली हूं। क्यों नहीं मैं इसे अभी संजय की बात बता देती? पर जाने कैसी विवशता है, जाने कैसा मोह है कि मैं मुंह नहीं खोल पाती। एकाएक मुझे लगता है जैसे उसने कुछ कहा 
''आपने कुछ कहा?''
''नहीं तो!''
मैं खिसिया जाती हूं।
फिर वही मौन! खाने में मेरा जरा भी मन नहीं लग रहा है; पर यन्त्रचलित-सी मैं खा रही हूं। शायद वह भी ऐसे ही खा रहा है। मुझे फिर लगता है कि उसके होंठ फडक़ रहे हैं, और स्ट्रॉ पकडे हुए उंगलियां कांप रही हैं। मैं जानती हूं, वह पूछना चाहता है, ''दीपा, तुमने मुझे माफ तो कर दिया न?
वह पूछ ही क्यों नहीं लेता? मान लो, यदि पूछ ही ले, तो क्या मैं कह सकूंगी कि मैं तुम्हें ज्ािन्दगी-भर माफ नहीं कर सकती, मैं तुमसे नफरत करती हूं, मैं तुम्हारे साथ घूम-फिर ली, या कॉफी पी ली, तो यह मत समझो कि मैं तुम्हारे विश्वासघात की बात को भूल गई हूं?
और एकाएक ही पिछला सब कुछ मेरी आंखों के आगे तैरने लगता है। पर यह क्या? असह्य अपमानजनित पीडा, क्रोध और कटुता क्यों नहीं याद आती? मेरे सामने तो पटना में गुजारी सुहानी सन्ध्याओं और चांदनी रातों के वे चित्र उभरकर आते हैं, जब घंटों समीप बैठ, मौन भाव से हम एक-दूसरे को निहारा करते थे। बिना स्पर्श किए भी जाने कैसी मादकता तन-मन को विभोर किए रहती थी, जाने कैसी तन्मयता में हम डूबे रहते थे एक विचित्र-सी, स्वप्निल दुनिया में! मैं कुछ बोलना भी चाहती तो वह मेरे मुंह पर उंगली रखकर कहता, ''आत्मीयता के ये क्षण अनकहे ही रहने दो, दीपा!''
आज भी तो हम मौन ही हैं, एक-दूसरे के निकट ही हैं। क्या आज भी हम आत्मीयता के उन्हीं क्षणों में गुजर रहे हैं? मैं अपनी सारी शक्ति लगाकर चीख पडना चाहती हूं, नही! नहीं! नहीं! पर कॉफी सिप करने के अतिरिक्त मैं कुछ नहीं कर पाती। मेरा यह विरोध हृदय की न जाने कौन-सी अतल गहराइयों में डूब जाता है!
निशीथ मुझे बिल नहीं देने देता। एक विचित्र-सी भावना मेरे मन में उठती है कि छीना-झपटी में किसी तरह मेरा हाथ इसके हाथ से छू जाए! मैं अपने स्पर्श से उसके मन के तारों को झनझना देना चाहती हूं। पर वैसा अवसर नहीं आता। बिल वही देता है, मुझसे तो विरोध भी नहीं किया जाता।
मन में प्रचंड तूफान! पर फिर भी निर्विकार भाव से मैं टैक्सी में आकर बैठती हूं फ़िर वही मौन, वही दूरी। पर जाने क्या है कि मुझे लगता है कि निशीथ मेरे बहुत निकट आ गया है, बहुत ही निकट! बार-बार मेरा मन करता है कि क्यों नहीं निशीथ मेरा हाथ पकड लेता, क्यों नहीं मेरे कन्धे पर हाथ रख देता? मैं जरा भी बुरा नहीं मानूंगी, जरा भी नहीं! पर वह कुछ भी नहीं करता।
सोते समय रोज क़ी तरह मैं आज भी संजय का ध्यान करते हुए ही सोना चाहती हूं, पर निशीथ है कि बार-बार संजय की आकृति को हटाकर स्वयं आ खडा होता है
कलकत्ता
अपनी मजबूरी पर खीज-खीज जाती हूं। आज कितना अच्छा मौका था सारी बात बता देने का! पर मैं जाने कहां भटकी थी कि कुछ भी नहीं बता पाई।
शाम को मुझे निशीथ अपने साथ लेक ले गया। पानी के किनारे हम घास पर बैठ गए। कुछ दूर पर काफी भीड-भाड और चहल-पहल थी, पर यह स्थान अपेक्षाकृत शान्त था। सामने लेक के पानी में छोटी-छोटी लहरें उठ रही थीं। चारों ओर के वातावरण का कुछ विचित्र-सा भाव मन पर पड रहा था।
''अब तो तुम यहां आ जाओगी!'' मेरी ओर देखकर उसने कहा।
''हां!''
''नौकरी के बाद क्या इरादा है?''
मैंने देखा, उसकी आंखों में कुछ जानने की आतुरता फैलती जा रही है, शायद कुछ कहने की भी। मुझसे कुछ जानकर वह अपनी बात कहेगा।
''कुछ नहीं!'' जाने क्यों मैं यह कह गई। कोई है जो मुझे कचोटे डाल रहा है। क्यों नहीं मैं बता देती कि नौकरी के बाद मैं संजय से विवाह करूंगी, मैं संजय से प्रेम करती हूं, वह मुझसे प्रेम करता है? वह बहुत अच्छा है, बहुत ही! वह मुझे तुम्हारी तरह धोखा नहीं देगा; पर मैं कुछ भी तो नहीं कह पाती। अपनी इस बेबसी पर मेरी आंखें छलछला आती हैं। मैं दूसरी ओर मुंह फेर लेती हूं।
''तुम्हारे यहां आने से मैं बहुत खुश हूं!''

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरी सांस जहां-की-तहां रूक जाती है आगे के शब्द सुनने के लिए; पर शब्द नहीं आते। बडी क़ातर, करूण और याचना-भरी दृष्टि से मैं उसे देखती हूं, मानो कह रही होऊं कि तुम कह क्यों नहीं देते निशीथ, कि आज भी तुम मुझे प्यार करते हो, तुम मुझे सदा अपने पास रखना चाहते हो, जो कुछ हो गया है, उसे भूलकर तुम मुझसे विवाह करना चाहते हो? कह दो, निशीथ, कह दो! यह सुनने के लिए मेरा मन अकुला रहा है, छटपटा रहा है! मैं बुरा नहीं मानूंगी, जरा भी बुरा नहीं मांनूंगी। मान ही कैसे सकती हूं निशीथ! इतना सब हो जाने के बाद भी शायद मैं तुम्हें प्यार करती हूं - शायद नहीं, सचमुच ही मैं तुम्हें प्यार करती हूं!
मैं जानती हूं-तुम कुछ नहीं कहोगे, सदा के ही मितभाषी जो हो। फिर भी कुछ सुनने की आतुरता लिये मैं तुम्हारी तरफ देखती रहती हूं। पर तुम्हारी नजर तो लेक के पानी पर जमी हुई है शान्त, मौन!
आत्मीयता के ये क्षण अनकहे भले ही रह जाएं पर अनबूझे नहीं रह सकते। तुम चाहे न कहो, पर मैं जानती हूं, तुम आज भी मुझे प्यार करते हो, बहुत प्यार करते हो! मेरे कलकत्ता आ जाने के बाद इस टूटे सम्बन्ध को फिर से जोडने की बात ही तुम इस समय सोच रहे हो। तुम आज भी मुझे अपना ही समझते हो, तुम जानते हो, आज भी दीपा तुम्हारी है! और मैं?
लगता है, इस प्रश्न का उत्तर देने का साहस मुझमें नहीं है। मुझे डर है कि जिस आधार पर मैं तुमसे नफरत करती थी, उसी आधार पर कहीं मुझे अपने से नफरत न करनी पडे।
लगता है, रात आधी से भी अधिक ढल गई है।
कानपुर
मन में उत्कट अभिलाषा होते हुए भी निशीथ की आवश्यक मीटिंग की बात सुनकर मैंने कह दिया था कि तुम स्टेशन मत आना। इरा आई थी; पर गाडी पर बिठाकर ही चली गई, या कहूं कि मैंने जबर्दस्ती ही उसे भेज दिया। मैं जानती थी कि लाख मना करने पर भी निशीथ आएगा और विदा के उन अन्तिम क्षणों में मैं उसके साथ अकेली ही रहना चाहती थी। मन में एक दबी-सी आशा थी कि चलते समय ही शायद वह कुछ कह दे।
गाडी चलने में जब दस मिनट रह गए तो देखा, बडी व्यग्रता से डिब्बों में झांकता-झांकता निशीथ आ रहा था। पागल! उसे इतना तो समझना चाहिए कि उसकी प्रतीक्षा में मैं यहां बाहर खडी हूं!
मैं दौडक़र उसके पास जाती हूं, ''आप क्यों आए?'' पर मुझे उसका आना बडा अच्छा लगता है! वह बहुत थका हुआ लग रहा है। शायद सारा दिन बहुत व्यस्त रहा और दौडता-दौडता मुझे सी-ऑफ करने यहां आ पहुंचा। मन करता है कुछ ऐसा करूं, जिससे इसकी सारी थकान दूर हो जाए। पर क्या करूं? हम डिब्बे के पास आ जाते हैं।
''जगह अच्छी मिल गई?'' वह अन्दर झांकते हुए पूछता है।
''हां!''
''पानी-वानी तो है?''
''है।''
''बिस्तर फैला लिया?''
मैं खीज पडती हूं। वह शायद समझ जाता है, सो चुप हो जाता है। हम दोनों एक क्षण को एक-दूसरे की ओर देखते हैं। मैं उसकी आंखों में विचित्र-सी छायाएं देखती हूं; मानो कुछ है, जो उसके मन में घुट रहा है, उसे मथ रहा है, पर वह कह नहीं पा रहा है। वह क्यों नहीं कह देता? क्यों नहीं अपने मन की इस घुटन को हल्का कर लेता?
''आज भीड विशेष नहीं है,'' चारों ओर नजर डालकर वह कहता है।
मैं भी एक बार चारों ओर देख लेती हूं, पर नजर मेरी बार-बार घडी पर ही जा रही है। जैसे-जैसे समय सरक रहा है, मेरा मन किसी गहरे अवसाद में डूब रहा है। मुझे कभी उस पर दया आती है तो कभी खीज। गाडी चलने में केवल तीन मिनट बाकी रह गए हैं। एक बार फिर हमारी नजरें मिलती हैं।
''ऊपर चढ ज़ाओ, अब गाडी चलनेवाली है।''
बडी असहाय-सी नजर से मैं उसे देखती हूं; मानो कह रही होऊं, तुम्हीं चढा दो। और फिर धीरे-धीरे चढ ज़ाती हूं। दरवाजे पर मैं खडी हूं और वह नीचे प्लेटफॉर्म पर।
''जाकर पहुंचने की खबर देना। जैसे ही मुझे इधर कुछ निश्चित रूप से मालूम होगा, तुम्हें सूचना दूंगा।''
मैं कुछ बोलती नहीं, बस उसे देखती रहती हूं 
सीटी हरी झंडी फ़िर सीटी। मेरी आंखें छलछला आती हैं।
गाडी एक हल्के-से झटके के साथ सरकने लगती है। वह गाडी क़े साथ कदम आगे बढाता है और मेरे हाथ पर धीरे-से अपना हाथ रख देता है। मेरा रोम-रोम सिहर उठता है। मन करता है चिल्ला पडूं-मैं सब समझ गई, निशीथ, सब समझ गई! जो कुछ तुम इन चार दिनों में नहीं कह पाए, वह तुम्हारे इस क्षणिक स्पर्श ने कह दिया। विश्वास करो, यदि तुम मेरे हो तो मैं भी तुम्हारी हूं; केवल तुम्हारी, एकमात्र तुम्हारी! पर मैं कुछ कह नहीं पाती। बस, साथ चलते निशीथ को देखती-भर रहती हूं। गाडी क़े गति पकडते ही वह हाथ को जरा-सा दबाकर छोड देता है। मेरी छलछलाई आंखें मुंद जाती हैं। मुझे लगता है, यह स्पर्श, यह सुख, यह क्षण ही सत्य है, बाकी सब झूठ है; अपने को भूलने का, भरमाने का, छलने का असफल प्रयास है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आंसू-भरी आंखों से मैं प्लेटफॉर्म को पीछे छूटता हुआ देखती हूं। सारी आकृतियां धुंधली-सी दिखाई देती हैं। असंख्य हिलते हुए हाथों के बीच निशीथ के हाथ को, उस हाथ को, जिसने मेरा हाथ पकडा था, ढूंढने का असफल-सा प्रयास करती हूं। गाडी प्लेटफॉर्म को पार कर जाती है, और दूर-दूर तक कलकत्ता की जगमगाती बत्तियां दिखाई देती हैं। धीरे-धीरे वे सब दूर हो जाती हैं, पीछे छूटती जाती हैं। मुझे लगता है, यह दैत्याकार ट्रेन मुझे मेरे घर से कहीं दूर ले जा रही है - अनदेखी, अनजानी राहों में गुमराह करने के लिए, भटकाने के लिए!
बोझिल मन से मैं अपने फैलाए हुए बिस्तर पर लेट जाती हूं। आंखें बन्द करते ही सबसे पहले मेरे सामने संजय का चित्र उभरता है क़ानपुर जाकर मैं उसे क्या कहूंगी? इतने दिनों तक उसे छलती आई, अपने को छलती आई, पर अब नहीं। मैं उसे सारी बात समझा दूंगी। कहूंगी, संजय जिस सम्बन्ध को टूटा हुआ जानकर मैं भूल चुकी थी, उसकी जडें हृदय की किन अतल गहराइयों में जमी हुई थीं, इसका अहसास कलकत्ता में निशीथ से मिलकर हुआ। याद आता है, तुम निशीथ को लेकर सदैव ही संदिग्ध रहते थे; पर तब मैं तुम्हेंर् ईष्यालु समझती थी; आज स्वीकार करती हूं कि तुम जीते, मैं हारी!
सच मानना संजय, ढाई साल मैं स्वयं भ्रम में थी और तुम्हें भी भ्रम में डाल रखा था; पर आज भ्रम के, छलना के सारे ही जाल छिन्न-भिन्न हो गए हैं। मैं आज भी निशीथ को प्यार करती हूं। और यह जानने के बाद, एक दिन भी तुम्हारे साथ और छल करने का दुस्साहस कैसे करूं? आज पहली बार मैंने अपने सम्बन्धों का विश्लेषण किया, तो जैसे सब कुछ ही स्पष्ट हो गया और जब मेरे सामने सब कुछ स्पष्ट हो गया, तो तुमसे कुछ भी नहीं छिपाऊंगी, तुम्हारे सामने मैं चाहूं तो भी झूठ नहीं बोल सकती।
आज लग रहा है, तुम्हारे प्रति मेरे मन में जो भी भावना है वह प्यार की नहीं, केवल कृतज्ञता की है। तुमने मुझे उस समय सहारा दिया था, जब अपने पिता और निशीथ को खोकर मैं चूर-चूर हो चुकी थी। सारा संसार मुझे वीरान नजर आने लगा था, उस समय तुमने अपने स्नेहिल स्पर्श से मुझे जिला दिया; मेरा मुरझाया, मरा मन हरा हो उठा; मैं कृतकृत्य हो उठी, और समझने लगी कि मैं तुमसे प्यार करती हूं। पर प्यार की बेसुध घडियां, वे विभोर क्षण, तन्मयता के वे पल, जहां शब्द चुक जाते हैं, हमारे जीवन में कभी नहीं आए। तुम्हीं बताओ, आए कभी? तुम्हारे असंख्य आलिंगनों और चुम्बनों के बीच भी, एक क्षण के लिए भी तो मैंने कभी तन-मन की सुध बिसरा देनेवाली पुलक या मादकता का अनुभव नहीं किया।
सोचती हूं, निशीथ के चले जाने के बाद मेरे जीवन में एक विराट शून्यता आ गई थी, एक खोखलापन आ गया था, तुमने उसकी पूर्ति की। तुम पूरक थे, मैं गलती से तुम्हें प्रियतम समझ बैठी।
मुझे क्षमा कर दो संजय और लौट जाओ। तुम्हें मुझ जैसी अनेक दीपाएं मिल जाएंगी, जो सचमुच ही तुम्हें प्रियतम की तरह प्यार करेंगी। आज एक बात अच्छी तरह जान गई हूं कि प्रथम प्रेम ही सच्चा प्रेम होता है; बाद में किया हुआ प्रेम तो अपने को भूलने का, भरमाने का प्रयास-मात्र होता है
इसी तरह की असंख्य बातें मेरे दिमाग में आती हैं, जो मैं संजय से कहूंगी। कह सकूंगी यह सब? लेकिन कहना तो होगा ही। उसके साथ अब एक दिन भी छल नहीं कर सकती। मन से किसी और की आराधना करके तन से उसकी होने का अभिनय करती रहूं? छीः! नहीं जानती, यही सब सोचते-सोचते मुझे कब नींद आ गई।
लौटकर अपना कमरा खोलती हूं, तो देखती हूं, सब कुछ ज्यों-का-त्यों है, सिर्फ फूलदान को रजनीगन्धा मुरझा गए हैं। कुछ फूल झरकर जमीन पर इधर-उधर भी बिखर गए हैं।
आगे बढती हूं तो जमीन पर पडा एक लिफाफा दिखाई देता है। संजय की लिखाई है, खोला तो छोटा-सा पत्र थाः
दीपा,
तुमने जो कलकत्ता जाकर कोई सूचना ही नहीं दी। मैं आज ऑफिस के काम से कटक जा रहा हूं। पांच-छः दिन में लौट आऊंगा। तब तक तुम आ ही जाओगी। जानने को उत्सुक हूं कि कलकत्ता में क्या हुआ?
तुम्हारा
संजय

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक लम्बा निःश्वास निकल जाता है। लगता है, एक बडा बोझ हट गया। इस अवधि में तो मैं अपने को अच्छी तरह तैयार कर लूंगी।
नहा-धोकर सबसे पहले में निशीथ को पत्र लिखती हूं। उसकी उपस्थिति से जो हिचक मेरे होंठ बन्द किए हुए थी, दूर रहकर वह अपने-आप ही टूट जाती हैं। मैं स्पष्ट शब्दों में लिख देती हूं कि चाहे उसने कुछ नहीं कहा, फिर भी मैं सब कुछ समझ गई हूं। साथ ही यह भी लिख देती हूं कि मैं उसकी उस हरकत से बहुत दुखी थी, बहुत नाराज भी; पर उसे देखते ही जैसे सारा क्रोध बह गया। इस अपनत्व में क्रोध भला टिक भी कैसे पाता? लौटी हूं, तब से न जाने कैसी रंगीनी और मादकता मेरी आंखों के आगे छाई है !
एक खूबसूरत-से लिफाफे में उसे बन्द करके मैं स्वयं पोस्ट करने जाती हूं।
रात में सोती हूं तो अनायास ही मेरी नजर सूने फूलदान पर जाती है। मैं करवट बदलकर सो जाती हूं।
कानपुर
आज निशीथ को पत्र लिखे पांचवां दिन है। मैं तो कल ही उसके पत्र की राह देख रही थी। पर आज की भी दोनों डाकें निकल गईं। जाने कैसा सूना-सूना, अनमना-अनमना लगता रहा सारा दिन! किसी भी तो काम में जी नहीं लगता। क्यों नहीं लौटती डाक से ही उत्तर दे दिया उसने? समझ में नहीं आता, कैसे समय गुजारूं!
मैं बाहर बालकनी में जाकर खडी हो जाती हूं। एकाएक खयाल आता है, पिछले ढाई सालों से करीब इसी समय, यहीं खडे होकर मैंने संजय की प्रतीक्षा की है। क्या आज मैं संजय की प्रतीक्षा कर रही हूं? या मैं निशीथ के पत्र की प्रतीक्षा कर रही हूं? शायद किसी की नहीं, क्योंकि जानती हूं कि दोनों में से कोई भी नहीं आएगा। फिर?
निरूद्देश्य-सी कमरे में लौट पडती हूं। शाम का समय मुझसे घर में नहीं काटा जाता। रोज ही तो संजय के साथ घूमने निकल जाया करती थी। लगता है; यहीं बैठी रही तो दम ही घुट जाएगा। कमरा बन्द करके मैं अपने को धकेलती-सी सडक़ पर ले आती हूं। शाम का धुंधलका मन के बोझ को और भी बढा देता है। कहां जाऊं? लगता है, जैसे मेरी राहें भटक गई हैं, मंजिल खो गई है। मैं स्वयं नहीं जानती, आखिर मुझे जाना कहां है। फिर भी निरूद्देश्य-सी चलती रहती हूं। पर आखिर कब तक यूं भटकती रहूं? हारकर लौट पडती हूं।
आते ही मेहता साहब की बच्ची तार का एक लिफाफा देती है।
धडक़ते दिल से मैं उसे खोलती हूं। इरा का तार था।
नियुक्ति हो गई है। बधाई!
इतनी बडी ख़ुशखबरी पाकर भी जाने क्या है कि खुश नहीं हो पाती। यह खबर तो निशीथ भेजनेवाला था। एकाएक ही एक विचार मन में आता है ः क्या जो कुछ मैं सोच गई, वह निरा भ्रम ही था, मात्र मेरी कल्पना, मेरा अनुमान? नहीं-नहीं! उस स्पर्श को मैं भ्रम कैसे मान लूं, जिसने मेरे तन-मन को डुबो दिया था, जिसके द्वारा उसके हृदय की एक-एक परत मेरे सामने खुल गई थी? लेक पर बिताए उन मधुर क्षणों को भ्रम कैसे मान लूं, जहां उसका मौन ही मुखरित होकर सब कुछ कह गया था? आत्मीयता के वे अनकहे क्षण! तो फिर उसने पत्र क्यों नहीं लिखा? क्या कल उसका पत्र आएगा? क्या आज भी उसे वही हिचक रोके हुए है?
तभी सामने की घडी टन्-टन् करके नौ बजाती है। मैं उसे देखती हूं। यह संजय की लाई हुई है। लगता है, जैसे यह घडी घंटे सुना-सुनाकर मुझे संजय की याद दिला रही है। फहराते ये हरे पर्दे, यह हरी बुक-रैक, यह टेबल, यह फूलदान, सभी तो संजय के ही लाए हुए हैं। मेज पर रखा यह पेन उसने मुझे साल-गिरह पर लाकर दिया था।
अपनी चेतना के इन बिखरे सूत्रों को समेटकर मैं फिर पढने का प्रयास करती हूं, पर पढ नहीं पाती। हारकर मैं पलंग पर लेट जाती हूं।
सामने के फूलदान का सूनापन मेरे मन के सूनेपन को और अधिक बढा देता है। मैं कसकर आंखें मूंद लेती हूं। एक बार फिर मेरी आंखों के आगे लेक का स्वच्छ, नीला जल उभर आता है, जिसमें छोटी-छोटी लहरें उठ रही थीं। उस जल की ओर देखते हुए निशीथ की आकृति उभरकर आती है। वह लाख जल की ओर देखे; पर चेहरे पर अंकित उसके मन की हलचल को मैं आज भी, इतनी दूर रहकर भी महसूस करती हूं। कुछ न कह पाने की मजबूरी, उसकी विवशता, उसकी घुटन आज भी मेरे सामने साकार हो उठती है। धीरे-धीरे लेक के पानी का विस्तार सिमटता जाता है, और एक छोटी-सी राइटिंग टेबल में बदल जाता है, और मैं देखती हूं कि एक हाथ में पेन लिए और दूसरे हाथ की उंगलियों को बालों में उलझाए निशीथ बैठा है वही मजबूरी, वही विवशता, वही घुटन लिए। वह चाहता है; पर जैसे लिख नहीं पाता। वह कोशिश करता है, पर उसका हाथ बस कांपकर रह जाता है। ओह! लगता है, उसकी घुटन मेरा दम घोंटकर रख देगी। मैं एकाएक ही आंखें खोल देती हूं। वही फूलदान, पर्दे, मेज, घडी ...!
आखिर आज निशीथ का पत्र आ गया। धडक़ते दिल से मैंने उसे खोला। इतना छोटा-सा पत्र!
प्रिय दीपा,
तुम अच्छी तरह पहुंच गई, यह जानकर प्रसन्नता हुई।
तुम्हें अपनी नियुक्ति का तार तो मिल ही गया होगा। मैंने कल ही इराजी को फोन करके सूचना दे दी थी, और उन्होंने बताया था कि तार दे देंगी। ऑफिस की ओर से भी सूचना मिल जाएगी।
इस सफलता के लिए मेरी ओर से हार्दिक बधाई स्वीकार करना। सच, मैं बहुत खुश हूं कि तुम्हें यह काम मिल गया! मेहनत सफल हो गई। शेष फिर।
शुभेच्छु,
निशीथ
बस? धीरे-धीरे पत्र के सारे शब्द आंखों के आगे लुप्त हो जाते हैं, रह जाता है केवल, ''शेष फिर!''
तो अभी उसके पास कुछ लिखने को शेष है? क्यों नहीं लिख दिया उसने अभी? क्या लिखेगा वह?
''दीप!''
मैं मुडक़र दरवाजे क़ी ओर देखती हूं। रजनीगन्धा के ढेर सारे फूल लिए मुस्कुराता-सा संजय खडा है। एक क्षण मैं संज्ञा-शून्य-सी उसे इस तरह देखती हूं, मानो पहचानने की कोशिश कर रही हूं। वह आगे बढता है, तो मेरी खोई हुई चेतना लौटती है, और विक्षिप्त-सी दौडक़र उससे लिपट जाती हूं।
''क्या हो गया है तुम्हें, पागल हो गई हो क्या?''
''तुम कहां चले गए थे संजय?'' और मेरा स्वर टूट जाता है। अनायास ही आंखों से आंसू बह चलते हैं।
''क्या हो गया? कलकत्ता का काम नहीं मिला क्या? मारो भी गोली काम को। तुम इतनी परेशान क्यों हो रही हो उसके लिए?''
पर मुझसे कुछ नहीं बोला जाता। बस, मेरी बांहों की जकड क़सती जाती है, कसती जाती है। रजनीगन्धा की महक धीरे-धीरे मेरे तन-मन पर छा जाती है। तभी मैं अपने भाल पर संजय के अधरों का स्पर्श महसूस करती हूं, और मुझे लगता है, यह स्पर्श, यह सुख, यह क्षण ही सत्य है, वह सब झूठ था, मिथ्या था, भ्रम था ।
और हम दोनों एक-दूसरे के आलिंगन में बंधे रहते हैं- चुम्बित, प्रति-चुम्बित!

----------

